# Move to dubai to retire? Visa?



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I started an IT company at 19, and sold it last year and made enough money for me and my family to live on for the rest of our lives, I have been spending the last year or so travelling and getting my affairs in order. I would to like to relocate to dubai, to enjoy the weather and of course the tax free status. I simply want to retire and life of my savings and investments. I would like to bring my family as well, my two sisters, my wife and my mom, how is this possible? What visa should I apply for, and where can i find a good laywer that can help with the visas.
Thank you so much


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It must be the weekend .......

Get a job, start a company or buy a huge property - all of which will cost you money

Basically, there is no 'retire' option in the UAE. Lawyers don't hep you with a visa - why would you think that it does as thats not a common practice in the UK where you are from ?

You work in one way or another or you go home.

And if you managed to start a company aged 19 in the UK, sell it and be set for life and havent figured out this yet, I am amazed. You seem quite naive for someone who is 'set for life' by asking a forum rather than seeking professional business advice.

Can I introduce you to a friend from Nigeria who is having trouble getting money out of the country ?


----------



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

You are right I might be naive, and to be honest there are a lot of things that I know very little about, but I do not appreciate your degrading tone towards me.
Maybe I am young and a little nerd, yes I was lucky and was probably at the right place at the right time in regards to how I made my fortune, I am simply asking as to where I can seek the help I need, maybe point me towards legal counselling that can help, your arrogance in not helping me the slightest. I will say that the housing option is probably the way to go, may I ask what the requirements are to be eligible for the visa? perhaps point me towards a good firm that can help me with all of these questions if this is not the place to ask.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Whilst TWG may have couched the advice in a way you don't appreciate the advice is actually correct.

Purchasing a property of a sufficiently large enough price in a specific location that is allowed is one way forward it does not though give long term visa/residency security.

Probably the easiest way for you to proceed would be to open a 'paper' company within a free zone - there are numerous to choose from - that does come with sufficient visas for your needs. There are of course costs involved in that but it's certainly cheaper than having to front up millions of dirhams to purchase a property that you'd be tied to.

With a freezone company you would at least have the option of living where you choose to do.


----------



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> Whilst TWG may have couched the advice in a way you don't appreciate the advice is actually correct.
> 
> Purchasing a property of a sufficiently large enough price in a specific location that is allowed is one way forward it does not though give long term visa/residency security.
> 
> ...


Thanks, is there an agency that can help with this? I tried google and there is numerous to choose from, a bit of a jungle, is there any you would recommend? Also in regards to the price as they range quite a bit is there any specifics to look out for?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My point which you fail to grasp is that those who made their fortune by whatever means do not come on a public forum and ask such naive questions. Your attitude suggests you think a lawyer will get you special treatment. The truth is far from that.

If you had simply asked for advice on how to get your family here you would have got a different reply.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't have any direct experience with FZ company formation - there is though a lot of varied information available on the forum through the search facility.

Just get in touch with the FZ authorities, get as much information as you can and then carefully consider your options.

Doing it this way is not unusual, although it is slightly outside of the intention of the freezones, but do remember that the laws of the UAE are very easy to change, nothing absolutely nothing is set in stone.

There are probably much easier sunny locations to retire to - think islands.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's also worth noting that there is no per enact residency. Unless you marry an Emirati - you will pay to stay here all the time and it will not be cheap.


----------



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> My point which you fail to grasp is that those who made their fortune by whatever means do not come on a public forum and ask such naive questions. Your attitude suggests you think a lawyer will get you special treatment. The truth is far from that.
> 
> If you had simply asked for advice on how to get your family here you would have got a different reply.


I am simply asking, I do not expect special treatment or anything at all. I am seeking free advice, and I am willing to pay for legal help if I find the right firm, I am merely exploring my options.


----------



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

LesFroggitts said:


> I don't have any direct experience with FZ company formation - there is though a lot of varied information available on the forum through the search facility.
> 
> Just get in touch with the FZ authorities, get as much information as you can and then carefully consider your options.
> 
> ...


Okay thank you I will contact them. I am 23 and since I was a child I have always been fascinated with super cars, and the car culture is amazing in Dubai, I have been two times this year and I absolutely love it there, and then of course the tax fee status is a big plus too!


----------



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> It's also worth noting that there is no per enact residency. Unless you marry an Emirati - you will pay to stay here all the time and it will not be cheap.


I am only planning on living there for approximately 3-4 years maximum as my wife and family all have goals of their own, but for the time being we are all very excited about this new adventure, so for me the cost is worth it. But thank you for your time


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You need to speak with a UK solicitor or tax advisor who are well-versed in non-doms regarding your tax liabilities, especially as your wealth is likely tied up in UK securities and other investments based in the UK. 

I don't know if Dubai is the right place for a young man of 23 (who's already married!) who will not be working. You might find it quite lonely. But who am I to judge? 



newin said:


> Okay thank you I will contact them. I am 23 and since I was a child I have always been fascinated with super cars, and the car culture is amazing in Dubai, I have been two times this year and I absolutely love it there, and then of course the tax fee status is a big plus too!


----------



## newin (Feb 6, 2016)

TallyHo said:


> You need to speak with a UK solicitor or tax advisor who are well-versed in non-doms regarding your tax liabilities, especially as your wealth is likely tied up in UK securities and other investments based in the UK.
> 
> I don't know if Dubai is the right place for a young man of 23 (who's already married!) who will not be working. You might find it quite lonely. But who am I to judge?


Thank you for your reply. I have an accountant and a financial adviser as well as my lawyer currently looking into this. I have been to Dubai two times and I loved it, I also have a few acquaintances there, plus I am bringing my family and wife, and I am open to meet new people so I am not too worried about that. Plus if I do end up getting bored I can always go back to work!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Am I wrong in speculating you might be from a non-native British heritage? Just wondering.... 

Haven't run into many people in the UK who call their mothers "mom". Very American! Or want to move with their mothers and sisters. 

If you're real, good luck with your move. Just be careful not to end up another statistic who flipped over a sports car he couldn't control.



newin said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have an accountant and a financial adviser as well as my lawyer currently looking into this. I have been to Dubai two times and I loved it, I also have a few acquaintances there, plus I am bringing my family and wife, and I am open to meet new people so I am not too worried about that. Plus if I do end up getting bored I can always go back to work!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

newin said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have an accountant and a financial adviser as well as my lawyer currently looking into this. I have been to Dubai two times and I loved it, I also have a few acquaintances there, plus I am bringing my family and wife, and I am open to meet new people so I am not too worried about that. Plus if I do end up getting bored I can always go back to work!


Hi,
I know two people who have sold businesses in the UK and have "retired" in Dubai.
Both have Freezone companies that then give them visas for themselves and their family.
One has Ajman visa and the other Fujairah.
The Fujairah one is with Creative Freezone and they have an office in Dubai - their Freezone company formation seems straightforward and one big advantage - you don't need to file annual accounts - so would not matter if your company did no business in the UAE!
You need to budget around £6000 per year for Freezone setup and similar annual fees and around £1500 per family member visa - so not that expensive really.
I don't know the details of the Ajman one.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

You created an IT business when you were 19 and by 23 you sold it and are now 'set for life' for you and your family?

What company was this if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

I think his name's Dave Google.


----------

